# Revised HARC Rules as of 6/16/09



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, so now that we've all vented and gotten our combining electric & nitro thoughts out, it's time to throw out some new rules for the remainder of the year. These amendments are effective as of today, 6/16/09, and the fully revised rules will be posted at www.HoustonAreaRC.com within the next 2 weeks&#8230;&#8230;.hopefully I'll get to it sooner. Some of these changes will be well received by some, and some maybe not so well by others. But I am tasked with the responsibility of balancing everyone's input (including the tracks), and have thought long and hard about these changes. Please understand that while you may/may not agree with the rules or changes for your own personal reasons, they are what I see as best for this organization, and it's goals. And based on the total attendance growth that has been shown over the last 18 months, it appears that these goals are pointing us the right direction. All rules will be re-evaluated before the start of the 2010 season.

So, before the "what-if's" and other opinions start flying in, please think twice about your post. These changes *WILL* work, *WILL* be simple, and in most of cases, will have no affect on many of you.

P.S. I typed this up in word and copied/pasted it over here&#8230;..so excused any formatting issues once I hit post&#8230;&#8230;..


*So, here we go&#8230;..these are the changes that have been made&#8230;&#8230;love'em or leave'em!!!!!!*


*Main lengths:* main lengths are no longer flexible. Traditionally, I have allowed people to make a consensus at the beginning of each race day as to what they wanted to run. This is an inconsistency on my part, and has caused problems. In efforts to get finished at a reasonable time of day, and to accommodate all the types of modern vehicles, from now on, they are firm, and are as follows: 

All heat race lengths are to be 5 minutes. Main lengths are as follows:
  1/8 Buggy Expert: A-Main = 20 minutes
 B-Main = 15 minutes
 1/8 Buggy Sportsman: A-Main = 15 minutes
 B-Main = 10 minutes
1/8 Truggy: A-Main = 15 minutes
 B-Main = 10 minutes
CORR Stock and Modified: A-Main = 7:30 minutes
 B-Main = 5 minutes
Novice: A-Main = 10 minutes
 B-Main = 5 minutes
 *All C-Mains and below are to be 5 minutes.


*CORR Stock:* Battery rules have been changed to: 6-cell NIMH, 7-cell NIMH, or 2S lipo. This past race was yet another reminder of the fact that a 2S lipo is every bit as fast as a 7-cell. Lipo is obviously the battery of the future, and there is no way that I'm going to deny that technology. Therefore, if 2S lipos are to be allowed, so will 7-cell NIMH batteries.


*Pit Stops:* Ok, here's the hot one! Here is the direct quote from the revised rules&#8230;&#8230;this is a simple system, that won't affect anyone except electric guys:
"Nitro-based cars are to make a common pit-stop, and electrics are required to follow these pit stop rules for any main of 10 minutes or longer:
Prior to the start of each race, the HARC representative or race director will issue each electric racer a sticker #3-9 to be placed on their car's wing. This number will correspond to their name, as well as the minute during the main which they are to pit. For 20 minute mains, add 10 to the number, and this will be the corresponding pit minute for the second pit stop. When numbers are being issued, the electric drivers will also be required to sign up to be the designated pit person for electrics during the various mains. During mains, the electric cars must be pitted once for every 10 minutes. During their pit stops, the designated pit person will lift their car off of the pit lane and onto the rail, count to "3-mississippi", and place them back into the pit lane for exiting. If the designated pit person is missing one of the numbers in the sequence, he/she is to report it to the race director, and the person corresponding to that number will be docked one lap."


*Reverse:* Reverse *IS* allowed in the CORR classes. Reverse is *NOT* allowed in ALL other classes, and is to be locked out when programming the ESC. Demonstration of this feature may be required, at the race director's discretion.


*Track Responsibilities:* The responsibility of monitoring/penalizing for rule infractions is the responsibility of the race director.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds good...Except one thing are you sure a 10 min main is a good idea for novice? You never know what they will run as far as batt..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

it has been my experience with HARC over the last 2 years that the novice guys kind of enjoy trying to make a pit stop and trying to run a little longer on their battery. Having a pre-set, firm time length gives them the ability to plan in advance of their first race. It has not been a problem yet, and that is how we have been running them

BTW Phil, these revisions add pretty much nothing to your responsibilities that you didn't have before


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on Phil! - I want to be able to drive around the track for 3 minutes while my truggy spends the other 7 minutes upside down, sideways, loosing screws, smoking ESCs, etc! Don't take the fun away!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, I didn't put the part about people stopping, circling, or going backwards on the track waiting for the buzzer, because those are standard track rules. It is not in HARC's scope of responsibility, and will need to be enforced by the track. I'm pretty sure Phil and Ken can handle this...........


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Corr Main is 7:30 and Novice is 10 min?? Is that backwards??


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nope......battery limits in the CORR classes.....FOR NOW at least!

Novice needs practice making pit stops.......if they're running electric, battery choice is something they should plan for.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the novice 10 minute thing that will be neat. It will get them practiced in pitting which they will need to do later and extend the fun x2. All sounds good.

Oh slashes pit in the 10min Novice too right? Its a blanket policy?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I won't enforce pit stops in Novice. The point of novice is just to get you acclimated to getting around the track......it's not about the same things that the other classes are. If you don't have to pit in 10 minutes, then you don't have to.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV.....I told both my boys they had to run novice a few times with their buggies to get some track time and confidence. Any rule to the number of times they can run novice?

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes.......3 times.

It's in the current rules, as well as the revised ones that will be posted soon.

Ty told me he really wanted to move up.....think he's ready?

Oh, and I just emailed you a picture of him that I got.......let me know if you don't get it....he ought to like it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

in fact, here are the full rules that I'm posting on the website (these are not up for debate fellas .......just for info purposes. Again, excuse the formatting errors:

*OUTLINE FOR HOUSTON AREA RC RACING SERIES RULES*

(Revised, 6/16/09)​
*Purpose:* The purpose of this document is to serve as a set of guidelines for conducting HARC races. Each track will have its' own rules and regulations which must be followed as well. Conflicts of rules will be dealt with on a case-by-case basis, and will be at the discretion of the track owner, race conductor, and HARC representative present.

The schedule will be posted at www.HoustonAreaRC.com to be made publicly viewable. In the event of a rainout or cancellation the race will be cancelled and will not count towards the current points season. If it is known early enough, the race may be moved to a participating track.

*Race Fees:* Race fees are as follows:
Novice class: $15.00 per entry
CORR classes: $15.00 per entry
All other classes: $25.00 per entry
Additional classes: $10.00 per entry
*a portion of each entry fee will be entered into a cash fund to be paid out as described in the section entitled "Payouts".

*Payouts:* As noted in the Race Fees section, a portion of each entry will be put aside to reward racers. Payouts will follow this schedule:
*If there are (8) or greater entries* in a particular class, then payouts are for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places. 
The total fund is $5.00 multiplied by the number of entries in the class, and is divided as follows: 1st place: 60% of total fund 
2nd place: 30% of total fund 
3rd place: 10% of total fund 
*payouts will be rounded up/down to the nearest multiple of $5.00 at the track's discretion
Example: (26) entries x $5.00/entry = $130.00 
1st place = 60 % of $130.00 = $78.00 rounded down = $75.00 payout
2nd place = 30% of $130.00 = $39.00 rounded up = $40.00 payout
3rd place = 10% of $130.00 = $13.00 rounded down = $10.00 payout

*If there are fewer than (8) entries*, then payouts will be for 1st place only, and will be $5.00 multiplied by the number of entries in the class.

*For CORR and Novice Classes:* these classes are paid out in the same manner as other classes, except that the total payout funds is calculated by multiplying $2.50 by the number of entries in the class (as these classes have a *discounted entry fee*) 

*it will be the responsibility of the track owner, race conductor, or HARC representative present to keep track of payouts and to present racers with their awards.
*Payouts will not be awarded at the Toys-for-Tots race, as it is a
charity only event.

*Points series:* For HARC's 2009 series, we will conduct a (13) race points series, held at (2) different tracks, on a rotating basis. Racers must attend 8 of 13 races in order to be included in the points competition. At the end of the points series, each racers' two highest point scoring races (their worst 2 finishes) will be deducted from their points totals. Results will be posted after each race at www.HoustonAreaRC.COM, but the final drop races will not be deducted until the end of the points competition. Each class (listed in the section entitled "Classes") will have its' own points total. The racer with the lowest number of points at the end of the season will be considered the winner. The racer with the second lowest number of points, will be considered second place, and so on. Should there be a tie in points, there will be a tie for that position. Points will be given based on the following scale:
-0 points for 1st place, 1 point for 2nd place, 2 for 3rd, etc.
-maximum number of points given for any race finish is 50
-minus 1 point for TQ at each race
-top 50 spots in each class will be kept track of
-50 points per race given for not attending any of the points races (remember, there are 2 drops)
*If a racer moves from one class to another during a progressing season, points from previous rounds do not count towards future rounds in the new class. 

*Classes:* Classes will be raced based on the class list below. There are a minimum of 4 entries to make any class. New classes may be formed at the request of attending racers (and approval of race director). Classes may be combined appropriately in order to make a complete race. Classes may also split accordingly should it be necessary. For normal race conditions, the classes are as follows:

1/8 Buggy Expert: Production 1/8 scale buggy with buggy body, wing, standard buggy tires, and .21 nitro motor or electric motor/ESC/battery 
*see pit stop rules

1/8 Buggy Sportsman: Production 1/8 scale buggy with 
buggy body, wing, standard buggy tires, and .21-.28 nitro motor or electric motor/ESC/battery
*see pit stop rules

Truggy: Production 1/8 scale truggy with 
truggy body, wing, standard or LPR truggy tires, and .21-.28 nitro motor or electric motor/ESC/battery
*see pit stop rules

Novice class: Open to all types of vehicles, but limited to entry-level racers. New racers may race in this class for a maximum of 3 races

CORR Stock: Traxxas Slash or SC10 RTR based truck, 2wd, stock motor, ESC, tires, wheels, 7-cell battery, or 2S lipo

CORR Modified: Traxxas Slash or SC10 based truck, 2wd, choice of motor, ESC, battery, tires

*Pit Stops:* Nitro-based cars are to make a common pit-stop, and electrics are required to follow these pit stop rules for any main of 10 minutes or longer:
Prior to the start of each race, the HARC representative or
race director will issue each electric racer a sticker #3-9 to be placed on their car's wing. This number will correspond to their name, as well as the minute during the main which 
they are to pit. For 20 minute mains, add 10 to the number, and this will be the corresponding pit minute for the second pit stop. When numbers are being issued, the electric drivers will also be required to sign up to be the designated pit person for electrics during the various mains. During mains, the electric cars must be pitted once for every 10 minutes. During their pit stops, the designated pit person will lift their car off of the pit lane and onto the rail, count to "3-mississippi", and place them back into the pit lane for exiting. If the designated pit person is missing one of the numbers in the sequence, he/she is to report it to the race director, and the person corresponding to that number will be docked one lap.

*Main/heat lengths:* All heat race lengths are to be 5 minutes. Main lengths are as follows:
1/8 Buggy Expert: A-Main = 20 minutes
B-Main = 15 minutes
1/8 Buggy Sportsman: A-Main = 15 minutes
B-Main = 10 minutes
1/8 Truggy: A-Main = 15 minutes
B-Main = 10 minutes
CORR Stock and Modified: A-Main = 7:30 minutes
B-Main = 5 minutes
Novice: A-Main = 10 minutes
B-Main = 5 minutes
*All C-Mains and below are to be 5 minutes.
*Reverse *IS* allowed in the CORR classes. Reverse is *NOT* allowed in ALL other classes, and is to be locked out when programming the ESC. Demonstration of this feature may be required. 

*Track Responsibilities:* Each track will hold the following responsibilities:
-maintaining their track and facility
-conducting race (i.e. announcer, computer, timing system)
-conduct a morning race meeting at each race
-collecting entry fees
-monitoring/penalizing for rule infractions.
-distributing payouts
-providing HARC representative with printed or an electronic copy of the results directly after each race.

*Contact person:* Your HARC contact is:
Courtney Vaughan
11007 Jadestone Creek Lane
Cypress, TX 77433 
(281)303-5197
[email protected]


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Really? $15 for CORR classes? I got charged $25....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that's what it was supposed to be.......you might want to check with Jeff/Phil if that's the case.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

15 for Corr...and 10 for 2nd.. Thats not the price we have wrote down for harc races did it get changed? 25 FOR 1ST 15 FOR 2ND


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney,

I really don't understand your thought process on this deal. The electric cars are faster in a straight line than the nitro cars. That difference has to be made up somewhere if the nitro cars are to stay competitive.

I don't mind racing against them as long as it's a level playing field. But your rule revisions have ensured that as long as the electrics stay in the same class as the nitro cars they will have an advantage.

I think the classes should be split and split now. All this controversy immediately goes away if you do that.

Incidentally, for all you geniuses pointing out that there is no controversy in the expert class, let JB or Jake Dellinger or one of the other really fast experts make the switch and then watch the whining begin!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

omg....:headknock


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> omg....:headknock


You don't think there is a valid complaint here or what?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil......must have been a misunderstanding somewhere.....that's what the prices have been since we started racing the CORR trucks. I'll make sure that you have a printed copy of the rules for the next race.

Labrat.....I understand your thought process too, but I'm catering to everyone. This is the way it will need to be until the end of the season. Early in December, I try to hold a meeting for next year to discuss concerns/questions/changes that are to be made. Please make sure you attend (as well as all of you electric guys) so that your voices can be heard and we can make the changes for next season in the most democratic way possible.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

............and that's the last time I'll explain this.......this topic should be dead as far as HARC is concerned until we get ready for next season


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The only races won in the straightaway are drag races. Everything else is won in the corners.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sounds good. 
Lets race!! and Have FUN!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> You don't think there is a valid complaint here or what?


 My personal opinion no..Elec 1/8 is the best thing to happen in this hobby since the t-maxx.Breaking them up at this point will hurt it more then help.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

SwayOveride said:


>


+1


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

hold up, did i just hear that the corr guys got charged an extra 10$ per one class? i won....i...i....i.....i mean, jb won the slash and mod slash classes, man we........i.....i...i mean, he should have got more money! lol

and guys i'm really just foolin.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney,

Thanks for the response.

Here's what I'd like to suggest. If the sportsman class becomes a parade of electric cars at the front, add x number of seconds to the electric pit stops to even things out. Fairly simple and fair to everyone.

As I said earlier, it's your series and I understand that it is your decision how to move things forward. I think you're trying to grow the series, but I think essentially you are playing a zero sum game.

Electric will bring in some, some will switch, but you're gonna lose some nitro guys that aren't willing to spend the money to switch. I may be wrong, Lord knows I have been before but that's how I see it.

Earl put forth some well thought out and reasoned ideas for how to make this work. The rest of you really ought to consider growing up.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> Courtney,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...


They are having to make a 3 sec pit stop..What other advantage are you saying they have?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Please bring any ideas you have for the next season to the meeting in December....all will be heard.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Labrat99 said:


> Courtney,
> 
> Incidentally, for all you geniuses pointing out that there is no controversy in the expert class, let JB or Jake Dellinger or one of the other really fast experts make the switch and then watch the whining begin!


 I wish they would start racing electric. I can't catch them now but if they start smoking motors and speed controlers maybe I could.:dance:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Labrat99 said:


> The rest of you really ought to consider growing up.


Oops, just can't let that slide. Unless that's directed at someone who's still on here posting about the huge advantage the e-cars have and/or saying they won't race. If there's such a huge advantage why were the top 8 or 9 qualifiers in Expert driving fuel cars? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Look there is no real advantage between these two set-ups except for the reverse, pit stops and the chance these two are in the same race the gas car flaming out. I know stuff can happen to the electric cat too but flaming out is a common issue for gas cars period, weather its mechanical failurer, marshal killing the motor while flipping the car over or newbee who's not the best tuner. So for now let them run together and go by the rules Courtney stated until the electric class grows enough to be split. 

The best example I saw this past weekend as to why there needs to be mandatory and observed pit stops was in the Sportsman B main where the leader (gas car) made his pit stop and the 2nd place car (electric) passed him and won the race because the gas car could not make up for having to come in to pit. So don't say a race is not won in the pits because the 3 seconds means more than you think. Example: Gas car is now behind because of the pit stop so gas car drives harder to make up for it therefore crashing and making mistakes so electric car wins.

Courtney I know you said you watched alot of pit stops and the good stops were in the three second range but I think you need to take and average and not just the fastest stop you observe to determine how long an electric car shold stop.

Phillip, This is a bid deal and these issues need to be handled in the best/fair way possible until the electric class gets established. And please no more talk of you and speedos....PLEASE!!! lol

The reasons, to name a few, above are why I like gas racing so much and thats because anything can happen when you have a motor that runs off of nitro. Preperation, communication with your pit guy, knowing how long you can run on a tank.....its as close to real scale racing as I'm ever going to get and I like all the work involved. On the other hand I also understand that Nitro is alot more work than just plugging a battery in and its probably more fun to someone just getting into the sport. So until they go there own ways lets (for HARC) figure out how we can work together.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh *****......JB's on here now! 

haha......welcome to 2Cool man!

point taken about the about the pit stops. If I have to force a person to pit that really doesn't have to, I'm going to assume that if they were running nitro that they would practice their pit stops and do them the right way. The electric guys are already having to slow down their time (by making pit stops when they don't have to), so it just didn't seem right to make them slow down even more because some people make slower pit stops in nitro. That's my thinking......


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe some trials should be done to see how long a pit stop actually costs...not just the stop and go. 

Do a lap without a pit and see what it is verses a lap with a pit.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Maybe some trials should be done to see how long a pit stop actually costs...not just the stop and go.
> 
> Do a lap without a pit and see what it is verses a lap with a pit.


I've seen hundreds 3sec is fair.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Phillip, You're just mad because you can't tune a nitro engine....lol

Run into any angry pigs lately??


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Run into any angry pigs lately??


***!?!?!?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Phillip, You're just mad because you can't tune a nitro engine....lol
> 
> Run into any angry pigs lately??


I don't not like nitro..I just see what electric is going to bring us. And i don't wanna see it killed off before it's able to be in a class of it's own. No pigs lately thank god .lol Well I'm off to the track time for some play time..


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> They are having to make a 3 sec pit stop..What other advantage are you saying they have?


In the grand scheme of things, this isn't real important - so after this post I intend to take Mark Morrow's advice and have fun and race!

Phil, my basic premise is this. The electric cars are faster in a straight line than the nitro cars. They are also quicker out of turns, making it easier to clear some obstacles. Not so much with the current layout at Mike's but the advantage is there nonetheless.

Guys keep saying that the straightaway advantage isn't a big deal but I think it is. Suppose by some miracle you and I are exactly equal as drivers. I'm driving my old POS nitro car and you're driving your shiny new RC8e. And in yet another miracle, our cars are exactly equal in handling and jumping ability. We decide to race. If we race 5 minutes and you pull me by just 5 lengths down the back straight each lap, you just won by 45 lengths.

I was hoping that if in fact the electric cars do begin to dominate the class, that some number of seconds would be added to their pitstop in order to try and make the class even again. That's all I'm after. If three second stops turn out to be long enough, that's great.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney, If you can get Phillip to tell you that story its awesome!!! Lol!

Phillip, I understand where electric is going and I don't want to see that either but you can't compare greeen apples to red apples just becuase they appear the same. So if electric cars want to run with the nitro cars (becuase thats the only race in town) then they should welcome nitro rules instead of cursing them. Play along the best way possible or go find somewhere else to play until the class can support its self, that all. 

Other than that lets race!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> In the grand scheme of things, this isn't real important - so after this post I intend to take Mark Morrow's advice and have fun and race!
> 
> Phil, my basic premise is this. The electric cars are faster in a straight line than the nitro cars. They are also quicker out of turns, making it easier to clear some obstacles. Not so much with the current layout at Mike's but the advantage is there nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say the fastest buggy and truggy last sat were not electric they were gas. I do hear you though and your right a tired old 3 port is not going to run down a 2250kv tekin system but it's not going to run down a fresh 5 port neather.. If i was so worried about someone out running me down the straight i would pony up and by a good mill. (There are tons out there to be had that can run down an electric with ease)

I'm not bashing gas please don't think that..I just don't wanna see electric get the shaft.There is no reason these two cant race if anything it should be a positive for 1/8. It will make both sides try different things to get faster.


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

...


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Will and I run the same 2200kv motor and his 14T pinion beats me on the straight over my 12T pinion (which seems about lvl with most gas guys). Will and i have a running debate on how he beats me and some gas guys on the straight but then slams into the wall or has to brake like a mad man while I make a drift-like turn at slower speeds and pass him. lol sry Will

When I ran Gas if I wanted to go fast on the straight i leaned up top end or put higher pinion gear. Plus electrics don't have brake tuning nor off steering benefits of a clutch (unless we get the teckno conversion most of us dont use). Alot of perceived advantages have cons too you dont know about. We choose electric cuz of tuning ez, cleanliness and sound. Rest is tit for tat where i can give you a competitive disadvantage for every advantage you can dream up.


I know! Us Electric guys will attach a small Anvil via a miniature chain behind our cars that we drag during the race, then maybe the gas guys won't feel so bad.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh believe me I don't feel bad but I think that the guy in the Sportsman B-main did when he lost because he had to pit.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Oh believe me I don't feel bad but I think that the guy in the Sportsman B-main did when he lost because he had to pit.


That was Rubine, and yes, he wasn't happy. But it didn't matter because he got a bump spot. But you are correct.....I was looking at the results and he was 7 seconds behind, which is probably exactly the amount of time he spent from pit entry to exit. So again, this is why mandatory pits have been added.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i got 6th i think in the b-main, could this be because of the electrics? lol


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

My car thermaled and I didnt finish the b-main, could this be because all the nitro cars engines made it hot in the building and overheated my esc?! LOL


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Roger, I seriously doubt it...lol 

I was pitting you and from my view you hit quite a few of invisible pipes which caused you to run into alot of real pipes. Oh and it also looked like your car liked to run on its lid instead of the wheels....probably just bad set-up or something??

Its ok, you will get them next time! Dam invisible pipes!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Roger, I seriously doubt it...lol
> 
> I was pitting you and from my view you hit quite a few of invisible pipes which caused you to run into alot of real pipes. Oh and it also looked like your car liked to run on its lid instead of the wheels....probably just bad set-up or something??
> 
> Its ok, you will get them next time! Dam invisible pipes!


I thought he had some kind of plastic magnet that was pulling him into the pipes. Dam invisible object's jacking up rodgers race..


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

"Invisible Pipes", LOL!!!! Nice!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is pretty funny lol....


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Rules are fine, let's race.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

smilie, you hush! jb, why don't you just say something bad about my mother, while your at it. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

roger you just need to let the EC go and get yourself an 808. All will be well.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nah, Your mom's cool. Tell her I said what up! lol


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

jboehm said:


> Rules are fine, let's race.


I agree!

A warring to the electric guys. Beware of moving up to the expert class! The battery weight it takes to run 15+min mains will impair you from winning. The braking bias the nitro has is an advantage too. And a well tuned Nitro will out run an electric car after the electric has been detuned to run over 15mins to keep the motor from thermal meltdown. You can not just out drive them either like you can in the sportsman class. I have never won in the expert class. But I'm not complaining!! And I never have!! It has been a fun challenge. I'm just glad the HARC and the Nitro guys let me compete with them the last 2 years. Thank You!


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

no, not anytime soon anyway. its not the car.......................
besides that, i love the classics.
it might just be the cerveza. thats just my opinion, i could be wrong. lol


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> roger you just need to let the EC go and get yourself an 808. All will be well.


i was wondering when you were going to chime in.
just waiting on rubin now. lol :work:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good, now that we have 1/8 settled, can we talk about Earl's illegal B44? That freaking thing was on rails! I'm asking for tech next time Earl ha ha ha ha ha! Or loosening the set screw on your pinion. Or practicing when you're not looking. I haven't decided which yet, but it ain't over!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sure it wasn't any faster then yours Chris, just being driven faster


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris' B44 was on rails too! Until it hit that pole. lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Good, now that we have 1/8 settled, can we talk about Earl's illegal B44? That freaking thing was on rails! I'm asking for tech next time Earl ha ha ha ha ha! Or loosening the set screw on your pinion. Or practicing when you're not looking. I haven't decided which yet, but it ain't over!


Whats wrong with earls car?


----------



## jason douget (Jun 15, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> Look there is no real advantage between these two set-ups except for the reverse, pit stops and the chance these two are in the same race the gas car flaming out. I know stuff can happen to the electric cat too but flaming out is a common issue for gas cars period, weather its mechanical failurer, marshal killing the motor while flipping the car over or newbee who's not the best tuner. So for now let them run together and go by the rules Courtney stated until the electric class grows enough to be split.
> 
> The best example I saw this past weekend as to why there needs to be mandatory and observed pit stops was in the Sportsman B main where the leader (gas car) made his pit stop and the 2nd place car (electric) passed him and won the race because the gas car could not make up for having to come in to pit. So don't say a race is not won in the pits because the 3 seconds means more than you think. Example: Gas car is now behind because of the pit stop so gas car drives harder to make up for it therefore crashing and making mistakes so electric car wins.
> 
> ...


Brenham,

You are right but some guys dont realize when they get beat fair and square - i was the number two guy in the b main with the electric and my reverse is locked out and I definitely made the pit and even crashed on the way into the pits - i also moved from 11th to almost winning the a main until my body flew off and required a second pit and still caught back up to finish third in the a main - i guess my point is that the people complaining look for whatever reason they can find to say they lost when the rest of us just have fun with the competition - btw, how can you drive a a race and know who in the heck pitted under the old rules - there is no way, only my word against theirs, but to see the way the a main ended up kinda speaks for itself - drive on


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

You pitted i seen ya...Then your body came off on the next lap i believe..^^


----------



## jason douget (Jun 15, 2009)

thank you phil - and u would be correct - that made for about a 9 to 10 second pit overall, and I honestly feel that i got beat fair and square because of it - actually i am so ****** that the smoke from the nitros made the air greasy and loosened my body pins and my body flew off causing me to lose -**** NITROS - NOW IM GONNA GOsad4sm LOL


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

jason douget said:


> thank you phil - and u would be correct - that made for about a 9 to 10 second pit overall, and I honestly feel that i got beat fair and square because of it - actually i am so ****** that the smoke from the nitros made the air greasy and loosened my body pins and my body flew off causing me to lose -**** NITROS - NOW IM GONNA GOsad4sm LOL


I'm glad someone smarter them me figured that out cause now I'm sure thats what causing my slash to spin around so much!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jason douget said:


> thank you phil - and u would be correct - that made for about a 9 to 10 second pit overall, and I honestly feel that i got beat fair and square because of it - actually i am so ****** that the smoke from the nitros made the air greasy and loosened my body pins and my body flew off causing me to lose -**** NITROS - NOW IM GONNA GOsad4sm LOL


That's so wrong...But funny as hell..:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm sure it wasn't any faster then yours Chris, just being driven faster


No doubt. Earl was in the A with his 1/8 and I'm pretty sure he was faster with the B44. It was fun though, the last 2 1/2 laps of 3rd round and the main were the first time I've felt comfortable driving a car in over a year. I was fast, just not as fast as Earl LOL. Phil, Earl's car is under ROAR weight b/c he's running LiPo and no added weights. Dayum sure not why I lost, just giving him a hard time. Kev, you should have stuck around. By the main I had the car about 90% where I wanted it, it was pretty darn good. No more chassis slap on the double in the middle.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> No doubt. Earl was in the A with his 1/8 and I'm pretty sure he was faster with the B44. It was fun though, the last 2 1/2 laps of 3rd round and the main were the first time I've felt comfortable driving a car in over a year. I was fast, just not as fast as Earl LOL. Phil, Earl's car is under ROAR weight b/c he's running LiPo and no added weights. Dayum sure not why I lost, just giving him a hard time. Kev, you should have stuck around. By the main I had the car about 90% where I wanted it, it was pretty darn good. No more chassis slap on the double in the middle.


My B44 is over the ROAR weight of 1613g with 1668g. Not by much, but I got my butt kicked at a Pro race using my old batteris when the top guys were using Lipo. After that I switch to Lipos also. It's a big weight advantage. You will have to come up with another excuse!:biggrin:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm switching next month...lol. Not like I can beat you right now anyways...lol.


----------

